# Pharaoh by Digiflavor : Maiden build



## KZOR (16/9/16)

*Wire* : Alien 0.3*0.8+32Ga from Demon Killer



*Build* : Single coil - 9 wraps




*Impressions* : Very versatile build deck. Like the screws and grip posts. Works extremely well.
Wicking is easy when you follow trippers youtube video.
Spitback protection on the tip is very efficient. Filling and saturating the cotton is also a breeze.
Vaped at 70W and flavour is very good. Not as good as the sapor but wire used is different.
The system of dripping works like a charm but stick to the suggested amount of ten drips down each side when needed else you will experience leaking through the airholes.
Airflow is only controlled by size of driptip and three holes at the bottom but it offers the variety of settings that will suite all.
I honestly think this is a great tank, well thought out and definitely a must for mid to high range vapers.
This is my second 25mm and am surprised at how many devices I have that can accommodate the diameter. I have definitely become a fan of the 25mm and I only own two. 
Only have a very slight, almost not noticeable, overhang on my Cube Ultra.


Because I use it as a RDA i also love the fact that it offers way more draws before dripping is necessary than the traditional RDA.
It does come with a adapter to fit normal 510 drip tips which is a added bonus for those fans of colour coordinating your gear.

I can and will recommend this tank with all confidence that it will not disappoint.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (16/9/16)

@KZOR. Nice post, great build. Would love to get my hands on some of that wire. Nice to see others enjoying the Pharaoh. I prefer to use my own drip tip with the adaptor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igno (17/9/16)

Best Dripper out there at the moment, I love my Pharaoh. Design and build quality as well as flavour and clouds are excellent, will like to see some innovation from other brands as well, not the same, upgraded hardware all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (1/2/17)

Igno said:


> Best Dripper out there at the moment, I love my Pharaoh. Design and build quality as well as flavour and clouds are excellent, will like to see some innovation from other brands as well, not the same, upgraded hardware all the time.


My pharoah is on its way will post picks once i got it setup.


----------



## Mahir (1/2/17)

KZOR said:


> *Wire* : Alien 0.3*0.8+32Ga from Demon Killer
> View attachment 68028
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Awesome build bud. I sold mine because it's simply a single coil only rda IMO. How do you find dual coils in the Pharoah?


----------



## wikus (1/2/17)

Will do some comparisons this weekend and post back


Mahir said:


> Yep. Awesome build bud. I sold mine because it's simply a single coil only rda IMO. How do you find dual coils in the Pharoah?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

